# Specialized Pave Seatpost ?



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Gimmick or good investment on a 2011 Roubaix ? I've seen some problems about older models that the zertz insert would fall out, anyone have problems with theirs ?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Only have a few hundred miles on mine that came with my Roubaix SL3. I have learned to really like the post. Initially I had the single bolt undertorqued and the saddle would tilt rearward. Cranking it up to 120 in-lbs per spec...holds it firmly in place. I recommend the post. Good for damping as well as it has some flex to it...part of the ride quality of the Roubaix.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

